# 6/13/15 1X IASCA & MECA EVENT, AUDIO INNOVATIONS FRESNO CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


>


Dont think ill be quite ready  gotta save $$ for the deadening but i will try!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I should be able to make this one. I've got some work to do between now and then, for sure.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll plan aheadt this time, anyone coming from the san jose area willing to ferry me down/ happy to split gas or spring for lunch for the ride, tired of missing all these meets!


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kimo, any chance of moving the date to 6/10, I should be driving thru Fresno on my way back from the Texas meet. Also do you know when they are planning to post the 2015 Meca rule book?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

benzc230 said:


> Kimo, any chance of moving the date to 6/10, I should be driving thru Fresno on my way back from the Texas meet. Also do you know when they are planning to post the 2015 Meca rule book?


On a Wednesday?


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just throwing it out there....he-he....


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Man wish I was going to Texas. Unfortunately, moving the show at this point there is no way logistically as it has been on the schedule for a while now. Plus on Wednesday? LOL you might be the only competitor up for that. LOL


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Im planning on going. I will be leaving from Davis. Should have the front stage up and running (no tuning, no dsp yet) by then. I have to have something to listen to!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Its going down this weekend in Fresno.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

question for anyone going, anybody driving back to the sacramento area? I've got a gig in galt that night and galt is directly on the way from frezno to the sac area. just seeing if I can make this since I'm pretty sure I've found a ride out from sj to frezno.


----------

